# Marrow Gets a Reprint



## Marrow Man (Sep 9, 2009)

Andrew Myers (our former Virginia Huguenot) alerted me to this via Facebook: Christian Focus has reprinted The Marrow of Modern Divinity. It is available here. How much is 19.99 pounds?

As I responded on FB, this makes the Wigged One as giddy as a school girl at prom.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 9, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Andrew Myers (our former Virginia Huguenot) alerted me to this via Facebook: Christian Focus has reprinted The Marrow of Modern Divinity. It is available here. How much is 19.99 pounds?
> 
> As I responded on FB, this makes the Wigged One as giddy as a school girl at prom.



33 bucks and a nickel.

You can find out conversions like that on google. Just type 

19.99 pounds in dollars

and you'll get it with the current exchange rate.


----------



## westminken (Sep 9, 2009)

it is also on pre-order at Amazon.com for about 20 bucks.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is the United States distributor for Evangelical Press and the link to the bookMarrow of Modern Divinity by Fisher, Edward | STL Distribution.


----------



## ClayPot (Sep 10, 2009)

Unless this edition is retypeset or your prefer hardcover (at least this new one looks like a hardcover), you can already get Marrow of Modern Divinity at Reformation Heritage Books. See here: The Marrow of Modern Divinity - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Berean (Oct 6, 2009)

On sale at WTSBooks. List: $29.99 *$16.50 (45% Off!*)

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Marrow of Modern Divinity (Hardcover) by Edward Fisher 9781845504793


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## discipulo (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice, a long time ago the reprinting this work created quite a stir,

Good works tend to have an impact, 

surely it will continue that way, moving the hearts of men towards true religion 


here is the news on Myers' Blog


http://virginiahuguenot.blogspot.com/search?q=edward+fisher


----------



## TeachingTulip (Oct 6, 2009)

I recently received a used hardcopy (paid $16.99) from Amazon, and just began reading.

What a treasure!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 6, 2009)

I purchased mine from Monergism prior to the WTS sale!!! Oh well, $19.49 wasn't terrible.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 6, 2009)

I figured this was a good opportunity to finally get this book from WTS. So I bought _Knowing God_ by Packer and Grudem's Systematic Theology while I was there. Just a few days ago I bought the whole Hendriksen commentary series. Phew, I have a lot to read . . .


----------



## loomster2000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Is this new edition re-typeset?


----------



## ClayPot (Oct 13, 2009)

The new edition is retypeset.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2009)

I just got two copies today. One published by Still Waters Revival Books, and my son just handed me my ordered copy from WTS bookstore which just came in the mail today. I am also listening to Dr. Sinclair Ferguson on it here. http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?seriesOnly=true&currSection=sermonstopic&sourceid=swrb&keyword=Marrow+of+Modern+Divinity&keyworddesc=Marrow+of+Modern+Divinity

Let's get edified and fed. Woo Hoo!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2009)

I had the opportunity to sit down and read through a third of this book today. I can't believe how milk and meat can be so intertwined together to make things so understandable. This book is simply amazing. It just goes to show what a simple lay-person can do to feed future generations of ministers and the people of God.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 16, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I am also listening to Dr. Sinclair Ferguson on it here. SermonAudio.com - Sermon Series Marrow of Modern Divinity
> 
> Let's get edified and fed. Woo Hoo!



Randy, is that the lecture by Ferguson when he was still a minister in the Church of Scotland and said he was bound by the church to warn congregants not to read the _Marrow_ (or at least no recommend it anyone), and then quipped that they read Thomas Boston's notes on the Marrow instead, on sale in the back?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I am also listening to Dr. Sinclair Ferguson on it here. SermonAudio.com - Sermon Series Marrow of Modern Divinity
> ...



Yep, That is the one. I wasn't sure how to take that. I can't believe they haven't dropped that drivel of a ruling yet.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 16, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > PuritanCovenanter said:
> ...



The Marrow controversy is alive and well? Can a fight over Sandemanianism be far behind?


----------

